# Is Swissvax Leather Cleaner worth it?



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi All,

My leather cleaner has come to and end- I have white leather in my car and dye transfer makes them look dirty in no time. Is swissvax leather cleaner worth the high price tag, or would I be better off with an alternative cheaper product?

Cheers, 
Matty


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I use Wheeler's Organic Leather Cleaner at around 1 Pound 99p from Sainsbo's.....works a treat on the beige leather in our XC60 and smells nice too with a lemon essence.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Rumour has it that the leather products are manufactured from Colourlock for Swissvax.
Any leather cleaner from the approved traders will do just fine.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I have swissvax leather cleaner but don't think it's worth the price it is now. Dr Leather is much better imo.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

I'l tell you what _is_ worth it...... *DR LEATHER*


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are having trouble with dye transfer try Auto LeatherGuard the only guaranteed protector on the market. Makes cleaning much easier.
Hoe this helps
Judyb


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Having used the leather cleaner (supplied to Swissvax) its a good cleaner, but Dr Leather does it just as well, but for a lot less.

However, Dr Leather supplies the wipes and the spray, so if you can afford it, get both. 

You would use the wipes to remove the dye transfer before it has a chance to fully dry, so making it easier to remove.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> I'l tell you what _is_ worth it...... *DR LEATHER*





adetailedvalet said:


> Dr Leather supplies the wipes and the spray, so if you can afford it, get both.
> 
> You would use the wipes to remove the dye transfer before it has a chance to fully dry, so making it easier to remove.


Discussion over 

Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard is a product that offers protection against UV and dye transfer.

Clean your seats with Dr Leather Wipes, then add a spritz of Gtechniq L1 to add protection. :thumb:


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks very much for the replies.. Although it sounds like a fettish, I like to agitate the leather cleaner with a brush as I feel it gives it a deeper clean. 

I'll have a look into the suggested. Thanks again


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

IMHO prior to coming on board with Dr Leather, my leather cleaner of choice was the Swissvax leather cleaner spray (normal strength).
For what it did, and how it cleaned I felt it was worth the money. A much nicer product to use than say gliptone or zymol etc.
Now I only use the Dr Leather, but both the liquid and wipes.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow. No mention of Glliptone - that's how they made their name.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Turbo Tony said:


> Wow. No mention of Glliptone - that's how they made their name.


^Look up Tony, look up!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

cdti_sri said:


> I have swissvax leather cleaner but don't think it's worth the price it is now. Dr Leather is much better imo.


same here - I've let my SV run out and moved to Dr Leather. Very happy with my move as it performs just as well but for a far lower price tag.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Dr leather are good!!! this also looks good and cheap.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Complete-...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item337d059c0e


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Envy Valeting said:


> ^Look up Tony, look up!


Oh... Err... Oops!


----------

